# 80s model craftsman table saw..



## Okiecontractor (Oct 15, 2012)

Are they worth anything? It has a cast iron top. That s about all I know.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

8"-10", fence, stand, motor work, belt or direct drive?

Ya, it's worth something to someone....need more info....

So far you are in the $20 range....:laughing:


----------



## Okiecontractor (Oct 15, 2012)

Fence, stand (with wheels), and it's a belt drive. 10"


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

About $100 around here, if it cuts OK.


----------



## Okiecontractor (Oct 15, 2012)

Just paid 75 for one at an auction. No one was bidding so I figured it was worth that.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

You will get your moneys worth out of that----

They have lousy fences, so check the alignment when making important cuts----

This saw will teach you why a better saw/fence is worth the price---

However--that saw has made a lot of fine cabinets and furniture over the years. The tool does not make the craftsman---Mike---


----------



## Okiecontractor (Oct 15, 2012)

I have a good saw. Figured it'd make a good backup. And I got a delta tp300 portable planer for 50. Looks brand new.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Decent buy! It's even better of it has cast iron wings. These are capable of excellent quality cuts. The original fence does suck - they tend to lose adjustment. The flip side is these can be tuned up / rebuilt to be just shy of a hybrid saw. I've seen them used as job site saws by old timers- they are luggable for one person.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

hdavis said:


> Decent buy! It's even better of it has cast iron wings. These are capable of excellent quality cuts. The original fence does suck - they tend to lose adjustment. The flip side is these can be tuned up / rebuilt to be just shy of a hybrid saw. I've seen them used as job site saws by old timers- they are luggable for one person.


Before I updated to a more portable saw, I used one as a site saw. I'd just flip it upside down & use a hand truck to move it into position. I've still got the saw & put a milwalkee metal cutting blade on it for occasional metal cutting. 

Oh yeah, the fence does suck.


----------



## deter (Apr 4, 2013)

I picked one up at an auction for 75 a few years back. Its a second saw. Worth every penny to me


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

To be honest, if I wanted a cheap crappy jobsite saw, I would rather have whatever is on sale that week at the big box stores. You're still getting a not so great saw for $75-100, but it weighs 60 pounds less.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

steex said:


> To be honest, if I wanted a cheap crappy jobsite saw, I would rather have whatever is on sale that week at the big box stores. You're still getting a not so great saw for $75-100, but it weighs 60 pounds less.


Last time I checked cheep crappy table saws are in the 300 to 400 range.

I have a 60ish craftman that gets the occasional use.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> Last time I checked cheep crappy table saws are in the 300 to 400 range.
> 
> I have a 60ish craftman that gets the occasional use.


Seriously? The last cheap crappy plastic & aluminum TS I bought was like $109-110? Guess I ought to take better care of it - but I know I won't. 

I lugged one of them Craftsmen around for some years - and a matching radial arm saw to boot. Good for building muscles...I think they are both rusting up pretty good in one of the barns right now.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Seriously? The last cheap crappy plastic & aluminum TS I bought was like $109-110? Guess I ought to take better care of it - but I know I won't.
> 
> I lugged one of them Craftsmen around for some years - and a matching radial arm saw to boot. Good for building muscles...I think they are both rusting up pretty good in one of the barns right now.


Well I just checked, I guess you can get a few in the 150 range but I doubt it would last more then a week.


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

Yeah, I guess they have gone up a little. About five years ago I was doing some whole house remodels in questionable areas and getting cheap table saws for $100 or $80 on sale. We went through three in a year, but not to them wearing out. It seemed like they were always the thing that got stolen when someone broke in. I would rather have something like that out as bait than have them tearing wiring out of the walls or spending a lot of time hunting for something that was really worth stealing.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

$100 will get you a pretty good and pretty heavy old cast iron Craftsman saw. I haven't seen one stolen off a job site ever.


----------



## Okiecontractor (Oct 15, 2012)

I said 80s model. Just got to cleaning it up and saw that it was a Christmas gift for my neighbor in 73. The crazy thing is that I bought the saw 40 miles away. I've gotta go get him and show him.


----------

